# My new scaped Rio 125



## fishkeeper (20 Aug 2009)

Today I redid the scape in my rio 125l.

I brought a bag of 3l aquasoil (fine) to cap my current substrate, was was suprised that I got a layer of about 3cm fully over the tank with some spare   so I can keep it for later if needed.

A few details:

Hardscape- Manzanita wood from Plantbrain and some mountain rocks I found whilst on holiday.
Lighting- juwel 28w t5 tubes, 1 daylight and 1 nature
Substrate- Tetraplant complete (gravel on top) and oliver knotts naturesoil on top of it all
Flow- 600lph juwel pump, 300lph eheim 2213 filter
co2- fire extinguisher 3bps
ferts- Im trying out easylife profito so I havent got the dosage in my head, but Ill see the results soon I hope

Before the new aquascape:






From today:





Plant list:

Taiwan moss on the wood (Thanks A1matt   )
Vallis nana
Echinodorus bleheri x2
Cryptocoryne willisii x4 (pots)
Anubias barteri var. barteri x2

I recieved the crypts, anubias and Echinodorus bleheri from The Aquatic Room and I was impressed. They were cheaper than Tropica plants, and the quality was more than decent. The anubias were on the small side, however these should grow out soon, I was very impressed at the amount of crypts I got per pot, about 15. Overall, Pleased!

I tried to remove all of the algae that I could, but on the filter box you can still see some unfortunately. I may increase the flow by adding a powerhead of ebay when I get the money to, I think Aaron north got one, 300lph for about Â£15?

Please leave comments, I really like my scape so hopefully you do too 

I tried to remove all of the algae that I could, but on the filter box you can still see some unfortunately. I may increase the flow by adding a powerhead of ebay when I get the money to, I think Aaronnorth got one, 300lph for about Â£15?


----------



## Nick16 (20 Aug 2009)

*Re: Rio 125*

will look sweet when it grows in, what gravel did you use, it looks really nice.


----------



## fishkeeper (20 Aug 2009)

Its naturesoil by Oli Knotts, the fine version

I mixed it would my previous substrates and then added some on top.


----------



## LondonDragon (20 Aug 2009)

fishkeeper said:
			
		

> Its naturesoil by Oli Knotts, the fine version.


What are your views about it? Did you like the colour and texture?
Tank is looking great, will look even better when it matures and the mosses fill in


----------



## fishkeeper (21 Aug 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> fishkeeper said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thaanks for the comments

I like the naturesoil, it looks good, perfect for my corys and the size is perfect. I was expecting it to be a bit darker, but its no problem as it currently is and it didnt cloud which was awesome.


----------



## Themuleous (21 Aug 2009)

Nice, I really like it  It should work well once it fills out a bit.

Sam


----------



## Amoeba (5 Feb 2010)




----------

